# Is anyone feeling generous...huh anyone?



## XxHazexX (Aug 3, 2013)

My xbox live ran out :^( and I don't get paid until Wednesday dose anyone have a 2 day xbox live trial code I can have? I really want to shoot something on battlefield. If this strikes the generosity nerve in anyone pm it to me and once again thanx so much to that amazingly awesome person.


----------



## XxHazexX (Aug 4, 2013)

well @ a 103 views im guessing thats an unwavering no from the populous. nice to know.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 4, 2013)

Hurt deep?


----------



## XxHazexX (Aug 4, 2013)

people(All people) r d-bags so not really


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 4, 2013)

Wait. People are "D-bags" because no one gave you a video game code for free? How old are you two?


----------



## Dannoo93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seriously take two.days off live...ive been a member for 6 years just buy a year at a time u run out ohh well play campaign


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 4, 2013)

lol only got ps3 and gaming pc. xbox1 aint looking to good deff sticking to sony


----------



## Constiello (Aug 4, 2013)

He's the kind of kid to get jumped and jacked on the street for trying too hard- _at everything in life _

at least we know someone here will likely develop high blood pressure later in life


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 7, 2013)

xbox begging bowl


----------

